# Getting Child Benefit on Spouse Visa - Made a mistake?



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello,

My wife is on a Spouse Visa and we both work full time. Our first baby was born a few months ago and when we filled in the child benefit form we did it in my wife's name with her bank account details.

It dawned on me today that I might have screwed this up because I know she has no recourse to public funds, I assumed because the child was ours and I am a British Citizen that it was ok to apply in her name (forgive the logic).

What do I do now? Do I need to immediately call the Child Benefits office and get this resolved? I'm fearful that this may affect the application for Indefinite Leave To Remain. If I have done it wrong is it just a case of paying it back and then re-applying under just my name.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

Just bumping this thread to see if anyone has any information.

Thanks


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

As long as your wife is on a spouse visa sponsored by you (a British Citizen) then there is no problem.

Read here: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/518624/Public_funds_v13.0.pdf

Page 21, Exception 3: *Persons who are the family member of a person who is a UK, EEA, or Swiss national. The parent of a British child will not be excluded from entitlement to child benefit on the ground that they are subject to immigration control.*


----------



## Blizades (Oct 3, 2013)

meister123 said:


> As long as your wife is on a spouse visa sponsored by you (a British Citizen) then there is no problem.
> 
> Read here: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/518624/Public_funds_v13.0.pdf
> 
> Page 21, Exception 3: *Persons who are the family member of a person who is a UK, EEA, or Swiss national. The parent of a British child will not be excluded from entitlement to child benefit on the ground that they are subject to immigration control.*


Thanks for this. I suppose that is why they allowed it.

Thank you.


----------



## Ashie143 (Sep 12, 2018)

Blizades said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is on a Spouse Visa and we both work full time. Our first baby was born a few months ago and when we filled in the child benefit form we did it in my wife's name with her bank account details.
> 
> ...




Hi I just want to ask how’s your wife application on flr after this ? We are on the same sit and I’m worried that it might affect my extension application next year .. 
I’m spouse visa holder ( no recourse to public funds ) and I applied for my child benefits too under my name and bank acct I’m married to a British citizen a father of my child .. I’m worried that because of applying child benefits on my name it might affect on my extension 

hope you give a feedback regarding about this thanks


----------

